# AllofMP3...no longer accepting Visa?



## Squonk (15 Dec 2006)

I have been trying to replenish my balance with AllofMp3.com but they don't seem to be accepting Visa anymore through their partner site. All they take is Diners and JCB (whatever that is). Anyone seeing the same? I had read speculation in the past that Visa/Mastercard/Amex etc were going to be forced not accept payments to AllofMP3. Is this the problem? Is there any other way to pay?


----------



## tiger (16 Dec 2006)

Yes, visa & mastercard won't process allofmp3.  See this bbc news story.

Also on boards.ie


----------



## Squonk (16 Dec 2006)

Thanks for that tiger....looks like its back to cdwow for me!


----------



## marksa (17 Dec 2006)

I never use VISA to Russia, just buy prepaid virtual cards through  (which in turn can be funded by making a IBAN payment  in Euro from www.psc24.com ( a german virtual payments provider). Far more secure than using a VISA/AMex card.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2006)

marksa said:


> I never use VISA to Russia, just buy prepaid virtual cards through


That's very interesting. Have you used _Xrost _much? I don't really understand the link - if any - between _Xrost _and _UKash_.


----------



## RainyDay (17 Dec 2006)

I did see reports that Visa were now being accepted again - might be worth trying it out.


----------



## Squonk (17 Dec 2006)

RainyDay said:


> I did see reports that Visa were now being accepted again - might be worth trying it out.


 Nope...still not accepting Visa. I think I'll try the xrost approach.


----------



## jammacjam (17 Dec 2006)

It is something to do with Russia joining WTO and there is a difference between copyright law. I have used another one as well http://www.mp3search.ru/ . I have never had a credit card problem with them, they were recomended by a Russian  I work with, so I was more comfortable with them then allofmp3 but they seem to be legit as well. They are still accepting Visa but I dont know how long that will last.


----------



## marksa (18 Dec 2006)

I have used Xrost.biz 3 times over the last 6 months, no problems, and the psc24.com was fine too. quite helpful on the helpdesk side when forgot to put in my account number reference on the IBAN payment I sent to it.


----------



## damomac (18 Dec 2006)

Try alltunes.com allofmp3's side kick. They accept VISA and use the same logon details as Allofmp3


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Dec 2006)

damomac said:


> Try alltunes.com allofmp3's side kick. They accept VISA and use the same logon details as Allofmp3




Are both of these sites not illegal?


----------



## Squonk (18 Dec 2006)

damomac said:


> Try alltunes.com allofmp3's side kick. They accept VISA and use the same logon details as Allofmp3


 Alltunes doesn't now accept visa either.


----------



## Sn@kebite (19 Dec 2006)

All these sites don't accept visa because i was trying to buy bandwidth from your-freedom.net and the admins said that they were not accepting CC payments because some idiots in the USA were buy a service and then before the subscription runs out they would demand a refund. Causeing heavy loss for the company.
I guess this is why most sites dont accept cards anymore, but buying a product is ok, its just the subsciption websites that don't.
http://www.your-freedom.net/114/ Look down bottom of page..above the words ''No subscription scheme!''
BTW...some ppl said they would buy an e-gold card with their visa and pay with e-gold option that would sovle the prob.
But i dont know if your websites accept this type of payment.
http://www.e-gold.com/


----------



## MonsieurBond (19 Dec 2006)

Sn@kebite said:


> All these sites don't accept visa because i was trying to buy bandwidth from your-freedom.net and the admins said that they were not accepting CC payments because some idiots in the USA were buy a service and then before the subscription runs out they would demand a refund. Causeing heavy loss for the company.
> I guess this is why most sites dont accept cards anymore, but buying a product is ok, its just the subsciption websites that don't.
> http://www.your-freedom.net/114/ Look down bottom of page..above the words ''No subscription scheme!''
> BTW...some ppl said they would buy an e-gold card with their visa and pay with e-gold option that would sovle the prob.
> ...



Apart from the fact that this post is completely unintelligible, I doubt that this is why illegal music sites don't accept Visa cards. Might be something to do with them being illegal. What do you think?


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Dec 2006)

MonsieurBond said:


> Apart from the fact that this post is completely unintelligible, I doubt that this is why illegal music sites don't accept Visa cards. Might be something to do with them being illegal. What do you think?



OK misterBond, I didn't know it was an illegal site And frankly it doesn't seem illegal, as the RIAA would definitely shut them down by tracking the account ppls money is being transfered into. Beacause they are making profit out of other ppls music etc. I dont think that was an untelligible post, It could be an attempt to help someone and, since you were not the person whom needed help, you have just made your post unintelligible and/or pointless, congrats!!!.
Why don't you allow the person whom started the thread decide whether or not my post is helpful? (or unintelligible as you call it.) What do you think?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

No offence but I also tried a few times to make sense of your post above and also failed.


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> No offence but I also tried a few times to make sense of your post above and also failed.



At least u had the intelligence to leave that decision up to Squonk.

Basically what i was saying is that: visas are not accepted because of fraud, obviously!!
And if squonk wants he should try buying an e-gold voucher with his credit card, then buy a subscription to allofmp3s with the e-gold voucher.

Is that easier to understand?


----------



## Technologist (20 Dec 2006)

Sn@kebite said:


> Basically what i was saying is that: visas are not accepted because of fraud, obviously!!


Is it fraud or is it a dispute between Russia and the USA over the USA's price-fixing of digital music?


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Dec 2006)

Well i was told it was fraud, by some other sites that weren't accepting cards. And it not just with music sites so maybe that rules out you theory, but i really couldn't say.


----------



## rmelly (21 Dec 2006)

The underlying issue is not that these sites are not accepting Visa/Mastercard, the issue is that Visa/Mastercard are not processing transactions from these companies because the service they are selling is illegal. 

As a result the sites no longer attempt to take Visa/Mastercard as a payment type as they cannot process them.


----------



## ciara_gmail (21 Dec 2006)

You should try www.gomusic.ru accept Mastercard as I topped up my a/c last week.


----------



## briancbyrne (21 Dec 2006)

Ive just been on the site and had no problem topping up my account with mastercard


----------



## BobbyFowler (21 Dec 2006)

I've just stuck €20 onto my account using VISA (on the AllofMP3 site).  Seems to be working again - checked my balance and it's been added on.  They're doing a deal with an extra 20% credit on top of what you stick in.


----------



## MonsieurBond (21 Dec 2006)

rmelly said:


> The underlying issue is not that these sites are not accepting Visa/Mastercard, the issue is that Visa/Mastercard are not processing transactions from these companies because the service they are selling is illegal.
> 
> As a result the sites no longer attempt to take Visa/Mastercard as a payment type as they cannot process them.





This is the point I was trying to make below.

If a site doesn't accept Visa or Mastercard any more then there is a reason and it is not a good reason.

To try to find another way to give your money to the site does not strike me as a good idea.


----------



## marksa (22 Dec 2006)

MonsieurBond said:


> If a site doesn't accept Visa or Mastercard any more then there is a reason and it is not a good reason.
> 
> To try to find another way to give your money to the site does not strike me as a good idea.


 
Given the tiny credit risk involved against the the savings to be made against the more traditional routes, I think most people can wear Eur20.00 losses...


----------



## MB05 (22 Dec 2006)

marksa,  is there an english version of psc24?


----------



## irishpancake (11 Jan 2007)

Just an update on CC payments to AllofMp3.com.

It is relatively easy to do this still, as I have just done, via AOMp3 partnership with Xrost prepaid iCard. 

Just follow the link to the Balance section and click "Refill Balance", then Activate Xrost card.

However, it means creating two new accounts, one for Xrost and one for Clickandbuy.com. 

You fund the prepaid Xrost iCard with a CC payment thro' Clickandbuy, from $10 to $100. 

The good news is that you get 10% extra for using this system  

and there is a 20% extra promotion on AOMp3 until Jan 14th   

So for an expenditure of $10 you get $13 worth of music. And this will buy a lot of music in AOMp3, with no DRM, and in the format of your choice.


----------



## Newby (11 Jan 2007)

What i understood was that the US music industry claims that the website is illegal. The company itself claims it isn't and are fighting the lawsuits filed.  The article below seems to think that they'll be shut down soon. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## marksa (11 Jan 2007)

MB05 said:


> marksa, is there an english version of psc24?


 
When you mean is there an english version, do you mean english language? I went through the site in English. Took me a bit of head scratching to work backwards to where I started, but I think this should work [broken link removed]


----------



## MB05 (11 Jan 2007)

When you use that link I select Online pin shops and it gives me 3 options.  I clicked on the one you suggested - [broken link removed]www.psc24.com - which is in German.  I don't know how to select it in english and I don't feel comfortable signing up for something I can't read.


----------

